# Nebraska Tukrey hunting (video)



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey guys I just uploaded the video to youtube. man do you lose quality when you do that! My wife did a great job with editing it and now it looks like poo!

it looks great on my computer... but when i transfered it to youtube it looks like im using a 100 year old camera... so i dont know how to make that better but if there is a way i would like to know about it!

its pixilated to death...

but hope you enjoy the videol...and sorry for the video quality!

here is the link since the forum doesnt have the video software anymore 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT6_uyB7D2I"]YouTube- Craig's Hunt.mpg[/nomedia]


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice Video Craig! :coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice keep up the good work!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Great vid. Not pixelated when I viewed it. How are the ticks this year?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Excellant job!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great Job Hawk/Mrs. Hawk...Keep'em coming.
Bucky


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey hoser.. Next time when you download to your computer or hard drive just download as an MP3 and you wont have that problem.. 

Now I will go watch the vid!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Now on to the video.. 

Couple things.. Get a tripod (Or a monopod like mine that you used to film Ally's pig hunt), a wind cutter for your Mic ir you can and be careful with the publicized music on youtube.. My guess is it they will remove the music within a weeks time.. If you remember your bear vid that is what they did to it and a few others i had up.. If that was her first time videoing though she did a good job.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Great video! Quality looked good to me. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kennyb1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice job on the vid and the birds.Thanks for sharing...

Kenny


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats on the Merriams and the video. What area of Nebraska did you hunt .


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats awesome...Thanks for sharing. No shortage of birds there!!!:coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Yeah it was her first time videoing, yeah i had a tripod but we had to switch places... BOTH TIMES.... have to just get a different blind... or shoot through the mesh... this is the old double bull with the oval windows... no matrix.... yet...

it was around North Platte where we were hunting...

and good to know about the music Dan

this is our first time doing this type of thing!

I do plan on getting a better tripod or a monopod though!

the video of the kid i was hunting with the 1st time should be better footage... we didnt have to switch places or anything like that

thanks again for the comments and we are going to try to video all of our stuff... i figure if my dad cant hunt with me ill at least video my stuff so he can watch it!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet vid!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I though that video was awesome. Must feel pretty good after last year.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice, I'm heading to South Dakota in 2 days. This definately gets me pumped! Congrats on the Gobblers.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

TTT for you guys who FINALLY get to hunt tomorrow:corkysm55

i was considering coming home in may to shoot one of your turkeys... since the out of state OTC tags start a few days before mothers day... but i should probably save some money!

good luck to all!


----------

